# Sudden death of one of my budgies



## Silvergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

My beautiful little girl, Cheese, died suddenly last night.  I'm just so sad there was nothing I could do to save her. Now I'm not sure what to do with my male, Bloo. 

He was always dominant but was getting a little bit mean to her at times so I'm not sure if he will be a good mate to a future bird. I'm also not sure what caused her death so I don't know how long to watch him for signs of illness. I want to make sure he's healthy before thinking about buying a new bird but I don't want him to be lonely. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for your loss of Cheese. :hug:
Fly high and free sweet girl; rest peacefully little one.

In your initial thread last March you indicated there was bickering between the two budgies but you never followed up with any updates after your first post.  
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/303018-bickering-budgies.html

How much time to you have to spend with Bloo each day? 
If you spend time with him and work with him, he may be happier as a solo bird.
Does he get out-of-cage time daily?
Is he an active, playful bird or is he more quiet and laid-back?

I'd give it at least a month and spend time with Bloo to help him through any grieving he may do before deciding whether or not to get another.

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to quarantine it for a minimum of 45 days.

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear your hen died suddenly. Deborah has given you the very best advice for moving forward in a way that will be in your boys best interest...:hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Cheese. 
RIP little girl.

It might be a good idea to have Bloo checked out by an avian vet to make sure he's in full health. It will also be very important to spend lots of time with him one on one as he will be grieving too. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about little Cheese  

Rest in peace, little girl. 

You've been given great advice and I hope both you and Bloo do okay in the next few days. Let us know how things are going if you have a chance


----------



## Silvergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for the support and kind words.

Bloo is very quiet and subdued now that he's grieving. He'd never really been interested in people contact while he had a friend but now he seems much more open to contact with my son and I. We hope he'll bond with us now but we have to wait and see.

I don't plan on getting another bird until we're sure Bloo is healthy but I'm not in a rush.

As for time with him~ between my son and I, Bloo only spends a couple of hours alone and we keep the classical music on while we're gone. When we are home, he's in the same room with someone and we just talk to (at) him. Hopefully we can finally get him hand tamed and comfortable socializing with us.

I'll update here as we go through this..thanks again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for the update.

There is a very good chance that Bloo will be much more social with you and your son now. Sitting next to his cage and talking, reading or singing to him will help him feel less lonely and is also a good way to build his trust in you. 

I'll be looking forward to your updates.

Best wishes!*


----------

